# My cat actually scares me :-s



## spacedementia (Nov 18, 2011)

Recently Charlie (I reckon he's about 7 months now) has started 'stalking' me and it's really scary!
When I go to bed, or when I just sit on the sofa, his pupils dilate massively and he gets down really low and stares at me. Now I recognise the signs I try to distract him with a toy or something, but quite often it has no effect and he attacks me, biting and scratching really badly! I shout no and push him away and he'll attack again, then launch himself at my legs when I get up.
This is getting really worrying now 
99% of the time he's great, likes playing (although pretty roughly!) and has almost mastered 'fetch'!! (I had no idea cats would play fetch lol) He even loves cuddles. 
This bit is getting quite hard to deal with though so any help or ideas would be much appreciated! One of my friends says she thinks he's got a bit of 'bengal' in him; but even if he had surely this wouldn't be the cause for him being scary sometimes???
Thanks.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

my 8month old cat is a little terror too, always on the attack... waits behind doorways for me then leaps out and tries to attack as i come through it. Bites and scratches and if i manage to detach him and put him on the floor he just comes back at me with even more aggression. basically all the behaviour you described.

I've read the thread on cat aggression and he does the tail wagging thing quite often, but he's purring his head off at the same time... like he is saying "I am SO ANGRY right now and it's great fun!". Also does the ears back, crouch low stalking behaviour fairly often... As the only cat in the house i believe he is trying to play with me as he would play with another cat (i definately recognise the same behaviours in him that i saw in previous cats when i had multiples.. only this time it is directed at me, its me he is stalking, not another cat). its just part of growing up i think.

I thought he might calm down a bit after he got his balls chopped off, and he did for about a day but that was it, if anything he gets more psychotic by the day... But i am pretty used to it by now, even find it sort of cute in an odd way. He has me in absolute stitches sometimes. I imagine he will calm down eventually, in a year or so, but for now the best tool i have found to combat his aggression is to distract him with a toy he loves.
You might also want to consider getting another cat for him to play with.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

In Holland we call this 'katerliefde', or tomcat love.

I think it means he is searching ofr a playmate, this is the way cats play together. Maybe you should consider a second cat, one who also likes playing rough. If you have the stamina to watch them fight like adolescent boys, that is......

My Jiskefet didn't play with toys at all, his only 'toy' was Cateazle, who was nearly 5 years older. But they loved a good 'fight' together and would fall asleep in each other's paws afterwards. Tocca loved to play rough as well, but now that they are older, they have calmed down.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Merlin gets really nervous when I pretend I pretend I can´t see him and hide behind a door. He creeps up amd jumps at me. Sometimes he attacks my legs too but I think he just gets too playfull.


----------

